# Dooo, dooo, dooo, lookin' out myyy backdoor...



## I'mnotdeadyet (Oct 11, 2020)

Colors are going nuts here. We have more (and better) color than we've had in several years. These are from my yard (garden, for some of you).

The Asparagus is preparing for next year



P1031204 by telecast, on Flickr

Some kind of Ivy. Not poison. Maybe one of you know:



P1031190 by telecast, on Flickr

Daisies? Again, not sure. Odd to have them so late in the year.



P1031202 by telecast, on Flickr

A late bloomer. Will it be orange in time to become a Jack-O-Lantern?



P1031212 by telecast, on Flickr

Another ivy, this one IS poison! Stuff ran rampant last year coming from the neighbor's yard.



P1031205 by telecast, on Flickr

Some very late Giant Marigolds. These are over 6' high! I had to stand on a chair and shoot pointing down. Thanks goodness for the adjustable rear screen.  



P1031216 by telecast, on Flickr

A few leaves from the front yard Maple.



P1031228 by telecast, on Flickr

Hosta. I don't recall them every being so vibrant before.



P1031230 by telecast, on Flickr


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2020)

Those pics are gorgeous guy....we have those red leaves running thru our bushes and I luv their color......thanks for sharing


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 11, 2020)

Hi @I’mnotdeadyet, the ‘daisy’-looking flowers are asters, if I’m not mistaken. Beautiful colors


----------



## Keesha (Oct 11, 2020)

‘‘‘Tis very pretty and fall’ish 
The one you are unsure about is called Virginia Creeper and Cinnamon Sugar is right. Those little daisies are asters.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2020)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Oct 12, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Hi @I’mnotdeadyet, the ‘daisy’-looking flowers are asters, if I’m not mistaken. Beautiful colors


I believe you're correct, thanks. Also, thanks to the bird or gust of wind that put them there!


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Oct 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> ‘‘‘Tis very pretty and fall’ish
> The one you are unsure about is called Virginia Creeper and Cinnamon Sugar is right. Those little daisies are asters.


You too are correct. Virginia Creeper sounds like a peeping Tom from the south!


----------

